# Henry Jones on the danger of silence in the face of Romanism



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 25, 2020)

... _Whereas by_ such our connivance and silence, _not speaking out what is truth,_ that _Rome_ is _Babylon,_ the Pope Antichrist; and that communion there is dangerous to some, and to others damnable, _and by our tender forbearance in this,_ Popery and that Church doth pass for Catholic, Ancient, Holy, and the very way to Salvation. _Whereby not few have been seduced and drawn away from the Truth professed, as others may be, who hear of nothing to the contrary; thereby are also those of that communion fastened there, they being confirmed by this our silence. ..._

For more, see Henry Jones on the danger of silence in the face of Romanism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

